
Who filled a French art gallery with fakes? - prismatic
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2019/jun/15/french-art-museum-full-of-fakes-etienne-terrus
======
ehvatum
A museum of frauds with background as to how they came to be and who was hurt
by them: the motive, the method, the tragedy. I highly recommend it.
[http://www.faelschermuseum.com/Seite1_englisch.htm](http://www.faelschermuseum.com/Seite1_englisch.htm)

------
duxup
The article seems to indicate a shift in trying to produce high end fakes to
more middle range priced fakes due to perceived lack of scrutiny at lower
prices.

I wonder is that accurate? It seems logical that anyone trying to produce a
fake would have seen the benefit of avoiding too much scrutiny at the high
end, and a fake around say 6 to 10k would be easier to pull off.

~~~
paulie_a
There was an episode of American greed about a woman using a high end printer
to make fakes, they would sell them on a home shopping network style tv show.
Literally selling well known artists work. Everyone would win the auction for
the "one of a kind authentic" piece.

Fun fact, she spelled chagel wrong and the buyer asked about it.

~~~
sct202
Cruise ships basically sell the same thing-although a lot of their paintings
sound licensed-and some paintings are embellished slightly with a few dashes
of paint to make them 'unique'/'one-of-a-kind'.

~~~
obmelvin
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/28/business/peter-max-
dement...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/28/business/peter-max-dementia-
cruise-ship-auctions.html)

Interesting article about how Peter Max's name was taken advantage of & how
people on cruise ships were carefully misled into thinking they were buying
special art

------
dang
Related from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16950823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16950823)

------
ptah
art world seems prone to emperor's new clothes

